

No More Résumés, Say Some Firms - oneiroscopist
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/no-more-r%C3%A9sum%C3%A9s--say-some-firms.html

======
oneiroscopist
I like the github as a resume idea. An online portfolio, yes. But a _blog_?

